# what do you see and know in this pic ?



## atype007 (Jun 2, 2013)

any1 know ??

what that is ???

what is it doing ???


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It is some kind of wasp. It is not a bee.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

That is a potter wasp building a "nest" that will soon be packed with spiders or caterpillars


----------



## atype007 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you guys..

rbees can you tell me more details when is soon and why spiders or catepillar will attack it ? thnx


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

It is not attacked by spiders. the wasp will gather them to pack the nest with. It is the food for her young.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

How soon is when the nest is ready to accept prey. 

The wasp will hunt either spiders or caterpillars depending on the species. Paralyze the prey and provision the nest with them. Then a single egg is laid which will feed on the flesh of the prey.


----------

